

Adding a "person to blame" to bug reports - mathattack
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/q/154733/46338

======
tokenadult
Previous discussion on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4176658>

~~~
mathattack
Thanks! I forget that I have to check since StackExchange links are unique.

